# Niji No Hashi - Cary, NC - Anyone trained here?



## campy1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been researching some of the local martial arts schools here in the Raleigh/Cary area of NC. I've been to several and there is one more I'm interested in. It's called Niji No Hashi Dojo and is on "E Chatham St" in Cary.

http://www.nijinohashidojo.com/

The website is quite vague on information related directly to the school. It's part of the "Genbukan Ninpo" but thats about all I've gleaned. There is no schedule/pricing/or any information for a prospective student.

Does anyone have ANY information about this establishment?
Anyone trained there?

Thanks!


----------



## EWBell (Apr 10, 2010)

I would suggest contacting the instructor via email or phone, and asking him the questions directly about pricing, schedule, etc.  If you have questions about what type of training that they do, then I can give you a pretty good overview.  I've never trained there, but I am in the Genbukan and all of the dojo train in essentially the same way.


----------



## campy1 (Apr 10, 2010)

EWBell said:


> I would suggest contacting the instructor via email or phone, and asking him the questions directly about pricing, schedule, etc.  If you have questions about what type of training that they do, then I can give you a pretty good overview.  I've never trained there, but I am in the Genbukan and all of the dojo train in essentially the same way.



Well, I found the Genbukan website which gives a pretty good overview of the training. 
Are your classes a pretty good workout?
Do you spend a lot of money for your training?


----------



## EWBell (Apr 10, 2010)

campy1 said:


> Well, I found the Genbukan website which gives a pretty good overview of the training.
> Are your classes a pretty good workout?
> Do you spend a lot of money for your training?


 
I'd say a pretty good workout is a nice choice of words.  I remember having a BJJ practitioner join our school, and when we had a water break during warm-ups he asked me if all of or classes were this tough.  I told him, "We haven't started class yet, this is just the warm-up."    Just be prepared to sweat.  Of course intensity will probably vary somewhat from school to school, but of the people I know in the organization I've never heard them say it isn't tough...usually the opposite.  Tanemura Soke is an "intense" practitioner, and this is reflected throughout the organization.

Costs will be different from dojo to dojo.  I don't spend a lot of money for training personally, but that may not be the case at some of the dojo around the country.  Monthly fees for training at a particular dojo are what is going to be different.  You have an initial membership fee of $35 for being in the Genbukan or if you join the KJJR additionally it is $50.  This price is a bit lower for renewal each year following until you reach the black belt level, then it goes up.  You have a baseline testing fee for each grade that is outlined in the membership rules, but the dojo-cho may add an additional fee.  However, the fee cannot exceed a certain amount which is also outlined in the membership rules.  Overall I'd say the costs are pretty much on par with any other martial art you'll find.

I would suggest downloading the membership rules from the Genbukan website.  http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?25&fileID=886


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 11, 2010)

EWBell said:


> Tanemura Soke is an "intense" practitioner, and this is reflected throughout the organization.



My sensei says the same thing. When we started our dojo, the pace got built up gradually since we were all new, but the pace gradually picked up and now our workouts are pretty intense. The warming up is fairly intense, and ends with rolling practice every time, followed by kihon drill. After that there are partner drills that are common to all grades, and at the end there is kyu specific training.

Be ready to sweat 

That said, one important distinction compared to other clubs I've been a member off is that it is ok to slow down if you can't follow. Especially during warming up. This is not looked down upon. When it comes to endurance, you are not 'pushed'. You are 'pulled' by the example of higher graded people. 



EWBell said:


> Costs will be different from dojo to dojo.  I don't spend a lot of money for training personally, but that may not be the case at some of the dojo around the country.  Monthly fees for training at a particular dojo are what is going to be different.  You have an initial membership fee of $35 for being in the Genbukan or if you join the KJJR additionally it is $50.  This price is a bit lower for renewal each year following until you reach the black belt level, then it goes up.  You have a baseline testing fee for each grade that is outlined in the membership rules, but the dojo-cho may add an additional fee.  However, the fee cannot exceed a certain amount which is also outlined in the membership rules.  Overall I'd say the costs are pretty much on par with any other martial art you'll find.
> 
> I would suggest downloading the membership rules from the Genbukan website.  http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?25&fileID=886



True as well.
In my case, the dojo is a communal dojo that is rented by different clubs (karate, judo, ...) at different time slots. Our membership fees are in the order of a couple hundred euro per year. This covers the rent of the dojo, club material, and things like that.

If a club rents its own dedicated dojo building, then I presume the costs are much higher. Apart from that, the other fees are as described above.


----------



## kingshammer (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I know it's a a little after the fact but I do actually train at Niji No Hashi Dojo.  I have to say it's a very rewarding experience.  The sensai is extremely knowledgeable and the students are very welcoming. You will most definitely get a work out but you'll also learn some really interesting things.  The prices are reasonable and well worth it. Bruno@MT makes an excellent point that you're pulled rather than pushed.  You will progress at essentially your own rate with out any sort of scrutiny from anyone else.  Sensai does not tolerate any sort name calling or gossip.  The whole philosophy is that the older students are to help the younger students, helping to bring them along.  I you haven't already made the decision to go check it out I encourage you to. I think you'll find it well worth your time.


----------

